# PTAC for sunroom?



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a client who wants a deck turned into a small sunroom/addition. After doing some research on my heating/cooling options, I have concluded that maybe a PTAC unit (or PTHP) might be the best bet for heating/cooling. I've usually seen these in hotels, apartments, etc. 

Here are my questions:

1) Does this seem like a appropriate idea for heating/cooling or is there something else that would be better? 
2) Is there a particular brand that anyone would recommend? 
3) Which one is preferable? PTAC or PTHP? 

Other times I've run ductwork from existing units to heat/cool additions. In this case that's kind of impractical. 

Thanks y'all. 

Kevin


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

The questions are a request for another 'popularity contest winner,' as a full answer requires 'laying out' the differences of why each kind or heating and air conditioning method is used and which brands people like for any reason. The answers also depend on the amount of glass, the shape, the use of the room, and the location. 

For many people, the answer can be found in which kind of heating and cooling system they settled on after living in their own homes for 30 years vs their experiences in hotels and why they wouldn't like hotel heat and cooling.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it's a great idea for that type of room. Fedders Island Air makes a great unit that has gas heating/ electric cooling. I have an account with three hundred of them in an assisted living facility that are going on four years old with very few problems.


----------



## nangab (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for a civil answer:w00t::laughing::whistling:thumbup::jester::thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

nangab said:


> Thanks for a civil answer:w00t::laughing::whistling:thumbup::jester::thumbsup:



Yes...thank you.


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

The voting booth is still open:

I prefer:
PTAC
_resistance electric
_heat pump
radiant
_floor
__electric
__hot water
_ceiling
_wall
baseboard
_electric
_hotwater
warm air
_direct vent wall heater
_central

Because:
I once had one.
I sell them.
I have small windows and good insulation.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

HeatPro said:


> The voting booth is still open:
> 
> I prefer:
> PTAC
> ...


 
In plain unadulterated english, what the hell are you trying to say?


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

Pick one. Each person, depending upon circumstances, will tell their preference. There is no single perfect answer that fits all situations. 

If this was a closed session to sell PTACs then I apologize, as I wasn't informed.


----------



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

HeatPro said:


> Pick one. Each person, depending upon circumstances, will tell their preference. There is no single perfect answer that fits all situations.


If you read the OP again, I indicated that both heating and cooling are desired. 

I believe that narrows your list down to:

PTAC
Central
Heat pump


Also as I said previously...other times I've run ductwork from existing units to heat/cool additions. In this case that's kind of impractical. 

So through a process of elimination I'd come to the conclusion that a PTAC might be my best bet for a scenario where I'm turning a deck into a small addition. 


So to reiterate...here are my questions:

1) Does this seem like a appropriate idea for heating/cooling or is there something else that would be better? 
2) Is there a particular brand that anyone would recommend? 
3) Which one is preferable? PTAC or PTHP? 


I recognize that some of this will vary based on the application, and the preference of the individuals, but I think I gave enough information to make the questions reasonable. Furthermore, part of the purpose of a site like this is to get the opinions of other pros. I am not an HVAC pro....so I thought I'd try to learn from your expertise. 

Thanks for any help you give. 

Kevin


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

HeatPro said:


> The voting booth is still open:
> 
> I prefer:
> PTAC
> ...


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

"the purpose of a site like this is to get the opinions of other pros. I am not an HVAC pro....so I thought I'd try to learn from your expertise."

OK then, as a sun room has a LOT of glass, which is very cold in cold climates, from experience, I wouldn't blow 90F air around in a poorly insulated room with much glass to stay in for any time long, as would a heat pump. I never enjoy being in a hotel room for long with their heat pumps, as they are noisy when in the same room and the blower never stops. I've had many customers who just couldn't stand living in the breeze from a heat pump.

I'd pick something that gave off some radiation, like baseboard or radiant panels to make up for cold surfaces. But then, I'm spoiled by my hot water baseboard heat that I installed after the heat pump I had. A PTAC is a cheap, quick solution though.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds like a small room to me, so a seperate unit is the only way to go. That being said, if gas was available it would be the least expensive to heat with. If not then heat pump with electric back up. Enough said. Why go through the work of running duct work out there off a system that may be at it's limits now?


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

HeatPro said:


> "the purpose of a site like this is to get the opinions of other pros. I am not an HVAC pro....so I thought I'd try to learn from your expertise."
> So why have the "heat pro" tag line and say you are one ?
> OK then, as a sun room has a LOT of glass, which is very cold in cold climates, from experience, I wouldn't blow 90F air around in a poorly insulated room with much glass to stay in for any time long, as would a heat pump. I never enjoy being in a hotel room for long with their heat pumps, as they are noisy when in the same room and the blower never stops. I've had many customers who just couldn't stand living in the breeze from a heat pump.
> A gas fired unit will through @140F air and the fan will cycle.
> I'd pick something that gave off some radiation, like baseboard or radiant panels to make up for cold surfaces. But then, I'm spoiled by my hot water baseboard heat that I installed after the heat pump I had. A PTAC is a cheap, quick solution though.


I wouldn't say a PTAC isn't cheap, electirc baseboard is cheap. But running electric isn't cheap. If they had hotwater baseboard in the house he wouldn't be here asking about a heat pump I'm sure.


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

Right about the hot water. From no clues in the question; but about PTAC, there is a higher likelihood of electric, which even though electric is a high rate, might not allow a nifty gas direct vent baseboard unit. If just electric is allowable, I'd pick the radiant panels on the lower wall below the windows, if that is the situation.

Insufficient information and no way to peek, it's a guess.

This is Kevin75's statement quoted to answer it. 
No win there; just looks contentious to every other reader.
///"the purpose of a site like this is to get the opinions of other pros. I am not an HVAC pro....so I thought I'd try to learn from your expertise."
So why have the "heat pro" tag line and say you are one ? ///


----------



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

Is there any sort of small unit that would be able to be installed in the crawl space below the sunroom/addition? There's about 3-4' of crawl space below the floor joists. It would be easy enough to run duct work if it wasn't served from the main house.


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

Is there gas available; if so, you could use a package that contains a gas heater and AC? If not, an electric heat/cool unit can be used running ductwork under the floor. There are small separate heating/cooling units for either gas or electric or both that can be done that way. 
http://www.bryant.com/products/packaged/index.shtml


----------



## hf05 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there's a different site for smart ass egomaniacs ...


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sure there is hf05; there are plenty of places on the web for 'flamers' to vent hate against individuals for a thrill as you are doing, instead of actually answering the question on the thread about what is the better heating and cooling. So where is your answer to the question instead of using the old political means of flattering yourself through useless wise cracks?


----------



## brownjim39 (Aug 16, 2012)

*PTAC Unit - Hands Down*

They're surprisingly quiet, easy to install (no refrigerant sub required) and fairly efficient. The Amana PTAC is a great solution to sunrooms and home additions where the existing central system is too small, or impossible to extend. Here's everything you need to know: http://www.h-mac.com/brands/cooling-brands/amana.html


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

hf05 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a different site for smart ass egomaniacs ...


rotflmao:clap:


----------

